# ECKHART TOLLE HAS DP AND ENLIGHTENMENT IS NOT REAL YOU FOOLS



## lil P nut

I'm sick of saying this ****** is enlightened. NO NO NO! it doesn't exist. It just doesn't. He has dp and I will give quotes from his ****** ass book The Power of Now proving that his so called enlightenment is actually just dp. And I don't care if I piss off all you spiritual ******* out there. You need to stop living in la la land and get in touch with reality. FUCK ECKHART TOLLE AND ALL OTHER "SPIRITUAL TEACHERS." ITS ALL HORSE SHIT

This is just the first post and I will add quotes as i find them


----------



## lil P nut

*I lived in a state of almost continuous anxiety interspersed with periods of suicidal depression. It feels now as if I am talking about some past lifetime or somebody else's life.

*The silence of the night, the vague outlines of the furniture in the dark room, the distant noise of a passing train - everything felt so alien, so hostile, and so utterly meaningless that it created in me a deep loathing of the world

*I could feel that a deep longing for annihilation, for nonexistence, was now becoming much stronger than the instinctive desire to continue to live

*"I cannot live with myself any longer." This was the thought that kept repeating itself in my mind. Then suddenly I became aware of what a peculiar thought it was. `Am I one or two? If I cannot live with myself, there must be two of me: the `I' and the `self' that `I' cannot live with." "Maybe," I thought, "only one of them is real."
I was so stunned by this strange realization that my mind stopped. I was fully conscious, but there were no more thoughts. Then I felt drawn into what seemed like a vortex of energy. It was a slow movement at first and then accelerated. I was gripped by an intense fear, and my body started to shake. I heard the words "resist nothing," as if spoken inside my chest. I could feel myself being sucked into a void. It felt as if the void was inside myself rather than outside. Suddenly, there was no more fear, and I let myself fall into that void. I have no recollection of what happened after that.

SOUNDS A FUCKING LOT LIKE DISSOCIATION SO FAR HUH. SOMEONE WITH SUCH DESPERATE LOW SELF ESTEEM SUDDENLY BECAME ENLIGHTENED??? YEA RIGHT GUYS.

TO BE CONTINUED....


----------



## Lostwanderer

Sounds just what my dp feels like. Wow. Actually its one of the most relatable descriptions of dp that ive come across.

I get the same sort of anger/frustration at 99% of people because dont know anything about dp and seem to lack any understanding of the world WE'RE living in.

Now i get what you're saying- and ill illustrate it- its like we with dp, anxiety, low self esteem, etc are on the left side of a chart. On the right side are extremely happy people. Thats where the enlightened people are.

But i think theres something to believe, you can be enlightened meaning breaking out of darkness (dp). So dp isnt enlightenment but maybe its possible to be enlightened.


----------



## Midnight

I'm not going to defend the guy, and I know how you'l respond to anything I write before I even start, but I will say this:

All those descriptions you have put above - how hostile the room looked, how he was incredibly anxious etc, were his state of mind BEFORE realizing whatever he realized. Ok? Good, atleast we've got the most glaringly obvious point out the way first.

Secondly, why do you even care if enlightenment is real or not real? YOU seem to be the one that keeps going on about it.... let people believe enlightenment is real, or not, whatever, point is - does it matter? Who cares??

You seem so angry man.... I'm not even trying to seem condescending here (which by the way - you are being to everyone else by labelling people as 'fools').

I can only think the reason your angry is that you blame Eckhart Tolle for your DP. Fair enough, thats up to you. I would definately say something to do with spirituality caused my mind state, but on the other hand I have spoken with people who are awakened and their experience is NOTHING like DP... but you probably already know this since you read all my forum posts (heh).


----------



## Fabricio

Micah319 said:


> I'm sick of saying this ****** is enlightened. NO NO NO! it doesn't exist. It just doesn't. He has dp and I will give quotes from his ****** ass book The Power of Now proving that his so called enlightenment is actually just dp. And I don't care if I piss off all you spiritual ******* out there. You need to stop living in la la land and get in touch with reality. FUCK ECKHART TOLLE AND ALL OTHER "SPIRITUAL TEACHERS." ITS ALL HORSE SHIT
> 
> This is just the first post and I will add quotes as i find them


great post, I always had my suspicions,thought the same. But one part of the power of now says it all looked so familiar. besides he says, he wonders even with a flower. That does not happen to someone who has dpdr. I'm not saying all this to defend him, but let's be fair


----------



## derkdiggler

how could enlightenment feel like such shit, if this is awakening i dont want it were all fucken fried


----------



## mcalohan

Who are you to make that statement?


----------



## lil P nut

*I understood that the intense pressure of suffering that night must have forced my consciousness to withdraw from its identification with the unhappy and deeply fearful self, which is ultimately a fiction of the mind.

(dissociation)

*I had no relationships, no job, no home, no socially defined identity. I spent almost two years sitting on park benches

*Not to be able to stop thinking is a dreadful affliction, but we don't realize this because almost everybody is suffering from it, so it is considered normal......(it is normal, to have a blank mind is not normal mr. tolle)

*It is this screen of thought that creates the illusion of separateness, the illusion that there is you and a totally separate "other

*The moment you start watching the thinker, a higher level of consciousness becomes activated. You then begin to realize that there is a vast realm of intelligence beyond thought, that thought is only a tiny aspect of that intelligence. (Wanting you to detatch from the mind, that higher state of conciousness is dp.... over self awareness)

*Start listening to the voice in your head as often as you can. Pay particular attention to any repetitive thought patterns, those old gramophone records that have been playing in your head perhaps for many years


----------



## lil P nut

mcalohan said:


> Who are you to make that statement?


i am a man, a man with common sense


----------



## lil P nut

many more quotes to come...


----------



## Reborn

Even if Eckhart doesn't know what dp is or if he has it or not, at least he's pretty content with his life. If this is his description of enlightenment then let him bask in it. But, I do think it's kinda fucked up that people buy into books like his and think that his way of living and viewing himself and the world is THE best way to do so.


----------



## lil P nut

Idk, guess I just like pointing out this guy is not really enlightened.

*So the single most vital step on your journey toward enlightenment is this: learn to disidentify from your mind. (dissociation)
*The predominance of mind is no more than a stage in the evolution of consciousness. We need to go on to the next stage now as a matter of urgency; otherwise, we will be destroyed by the mind, which has grown into a monster. (wants you to see your own mind as the enemy)
*Yes. Make it a habit to ask yourself: What's going on inside me at this moment?
*The reason why some people love to engage in dangerous activities, such as mountain climbing, car racing, and so on, although they may not be aware of it, is that it forces them into the Now - that intensely alive state that is free of time, free of problems, free of thinking, free of the burden of the personality (adrenaline rush..?)

Many more to come


----------



## InfiniteDivine

So you think that a well known spiritual teacher whom has made some sort of a success out of his life has DP/DR. Cool story man. I know a fireman, and a nurse, and a social worker, we can talk about them too if you'd like.

I guess I have missed the entire point of this post.


----------



## Jayden

Micah319 said:


> And I don't care if I piss off all you spiritual ******* out there.


Ok, I understand your mad and I am NOT going to call you names. However, is it really fair that just because you don't like spiritual stuff that you have to call other people "*******".

Like come on man, I'm sure theres things that you believe in that other people don't, you wouldn't like being called a ****** about that.

I don't understand why your considering his enlightenment as DP. This guy knows what DP clearly is since he has lived with severe depression and anxiety. I am sure hes had his fair share with episodes of DP.

Another point, YOU don't know 100% that "enlightenment" is not real. You are saying that because it didn't work out with you and your taking your anger out on other people for some reason.

And if you don't want people like midnight commenting on your post then maybe don't make a post like this where you take out your anger on other people and call them "fools" and "*******". You damn well knew what kind of a response you were going to get on this post, which by the way is not beneficial to anyone and only creates problems like what you see here.

If you want to give me negative votes and call me shit go for it, I'm cool with it bud.


----------



## SolarWind

Enlightenment is real, I believe so, I can't prove it. I just feel it. It can't be normal to think constantly. Thinking is what you do when you have a problem. thinking all the time is a sign you feel constantly insecure, and always needy. And some people are born with a blank mind, and think in feelings or just gut reactions, bypassing verbal thought altogether.


----------



## Midnight

InfiniteDivine said:


> So you think that a well known spiritual teacher whom has made some sort of a success out of his life has DP/DR. Cool story man. I know a fireman, and a nurse, and a social worker, we can talk about them too if you'd like.
> 
> I guess I have missed the entire point of this post.


Hehe

Dude there's no real point to it, he's just an angry kid and needs to vent.

I concur with what someone wrote above 'Who are you to make such a statement?' (may have misquoted). The truth is, your not an authority on spiritual awakening or any such thing, quoting from a Tolle book doesn't make you one.

People have been drawing comparissons from spiritual teachings and DP for years (as far as I can see online) and the general consensus is that the two are not the same thing at all.

I'm sure Eckhart is a reasonably logical man these days, so don't you think he'd be saying 'What the fucks going on? Why am I experiencing depersonalization?!' 
He's not... There are countless people online who think Eckhart Tolle is the anti-christ or something. Personally I'd say these people are morons who are just stuck so firmly in a belief system that they will never escape it, and obviously your one of them - BUT, I'm not going to label you a 'Tolle hating ******' or something.

People who are into spirituality aren't going to care if you have a problem with it.

The 'learn to disidentify from your mind' sentence isn't necesarrily pointing at disassociation either. Incase you didn't realize, you obeserve your mind passively anyway... everyone is already aware of their thoughts, it's not like you need to actively sit and watch them, they happen whether you like them or not.

So, what about the people who don't have depersonalization but still watch their thoughts? (i.e everyone in the world whether they are aware or not)

Atleast come up with a good argument and write in coherent English, and stop being a twat.


----------



## Midnight

Micah319 said:


> i am a man, a man with common sense


Bollocks.


----------



## lil P nut

InfiniteDivine said:


> So you think that a well known spiritual teacher whom has made some sort of a success out of his life has DP/DR. Cool story man. I know a fireman, and a nurse, and a social worker, we can talk about them too if you'd like.
> 
> I guess I have missed the entire point of this post.


The point is... by practicing his teaching in his book you can easily end up with dp. Just trying to help people not to fall into the trap.


----------



## lil P nut

SolarWind said:


> Enlightenment is real, I believe so, I can't prove it. I just feel it. It can't be normal to think constantly. Thinking is what you do when you have a problem. thinking all the time is a sign you feel constantly insecure, and always needy. And some people are born with a blank mind, and think in feelings or just gut reactions, bypassing verbal thought altogether.


You only don't think when your fight or flight response is on. And yea no surprise you ended up with dp if you truly believe enlightenment is real.


----------



## lil P nut

Jayd said:


> Ok, I understand your mad and I am NOT going to call you names. However, is it really fair that just because you don't like spiritual stuff that you have to call other people "*******".
> 
> Like come on man, I'm sure theres things that you believe in that other people don't, you wouldn't like being called a ****** about that.
> 
> I don't understand why your considering his enlightenment as DP. This guy knows what DP clearly is since he has lived with severe depression and anxiety. I am sure hes had his fair share with episodes of DP.
> 
> Another point, YOU don't know 100% that "enlightenment" is not real. You are saying that because it didn't work out with you and your taking your anger out on other people for some reason.
> 
> And if you don't want people like midnight commenting on your post then maybe don't make a post like this where you take out your anger on other people and call them "fools" and "*******". You damn well knew what kind of a response you were going to get on this post, which by the way is not beneficial to anyone and only creates problems like what you see here.
> 
> If you want to give me negative votes and call me shit go for it, I'm cool with it bud.


how does this create problems. if you don't like it then click on something else you nimrod.


----------



## Fabricio

I also thought like you. Eckhart Tolle had DP.

But what made me abandon the idea, was that he felt happy in that state. Everything seemed familiar and with life


----------



## lil P nut

Rodrigo said:


> I also thought like you. Eckhart Tolle had DP.
> 
> But what made me abandon the idea, was that he felt happy in that state. Everything seemed familiar and with life


Of course he's gonna say he is happy, he's tryin to sell a book. That doesn't mean anything. And actually when he first "awakened" he said it felt as if he was seing everything for the first time (unfamiliar>dp) of course he's gonna put a good spin on it. Theres just no way someone with anxiety and depression and suicidal ideation suddenly becomes mentally healthy overnight. Just doesn't happen that way sorry.


----------



## lil P nut

Ok, if dp has nothing to do with spiritual awakening or enlightenment...why do people who are in the process of spirtually awakening also experience almost all of the same symptoms of dp?... maybe im just spiritually awakening??? LOLLLLL of course not... all these techniques of "watching the mind" are used to get you to look inside yoruself and detatch from emotions...its all just brainwashing techniques.

check this site
http://www.namastecafe.com/evolution/spiritawaken.htm


----------



## Jayden

Micah319 said:


> how does this create problems. if you don't like it then click on something else you nimrod.


It creates problems cause your venting your anger out at other people, taking it out on them, and calling people names. Apparently to you were all fools, people who believe in spirituality are *******, and I am a nimrod (who even says that these days lol).

I 100% agree with everything Midnight says here. You being fucking stubborn and rude. Eckhart Tolle knows his shit. You DONT.


----------



## lil P nut

Jayd said:


> It creates problems cause your venting your anger out at other people, taking it out on them, and calling people names. Apparently to you were all fools, people who believe in spirituality are *******, and I am a nimrod (who even says that these days lol).
> 
> I 100% agree with everything Midnight says here. You being fucking stubborn and rude. Eckhart Tolle knows his shit. You DONT.


Eckhart tolle takes advantage of ignorant people like you and midnight. Im not being stubborn, I'm bringing awareness to this brainwasher named tolle. Eckhart tolle does know his shit, as in he knows how to get dumbasses to give him money.


----------



## lil P nut

yes i believe he is the antichrist since i believe in christ and all theres obviously got to be an anitchrist and eckhart tolle is the antichrist derp


----------



## Midnight

Micah319 said:


> yes i believe he is the antichrist since i believe in christ and all theres obviously got to be an anitchrist and eckhart tolle is the antichrist derp


Your a mug, noone gives a fuck about you.


----------



## kate_edwin

Lagauage not so nessicary&#8230;

dp is a disorder, in order to have dp you need to have significant distress. Obviously that man does not have that. I'm sorry your problems and your want for an answer is makin you so frustrated


----------



## Mlags45

This was actually the first book I read after getting DP. I immediately identified with what he was saying, about things looking different, feeling alien, sounds were strange. I had some breakdown in my belief system and had the separation of my "self" with my "thoughts", which is exactly what Tolle talks about. I think what separates him from the rest of people who have DP is that he considered his DP as a spiritual awakening, while most people don't find it to be so. I actually connected to a lot of what he had to say, because if I no longer was my thoughts, then what was I? But after 2 years I realized that you need your thoughts/mind to survive in society, unless you want to live on park benches or live in a monastery. When you cut of you cut yourself off from yourself you cut yourself off from the rest of the world, which is not what anyone needs. I've had this thing for a while, and I do think there are spiritual truths in the world, but I don't think it is necessary to understand it to get better. What's important is reconnecting with the things you used to do before this and with the people you used to know. Whether Tolle is "enlightened" or not doesn't really matter to me. He definitely had some traits of mental illness which resulted in him having to let go of his old self because it was too painful, which is what he calls "dying before death". I think everyone who has DP can identify with that kind of death of their former self and this new self emerging. I personally think that old self is still there, it's just a matter of letting that gap heal and reattaching itself.


----------



## Fabricio

well, I join Micah319, I always thought the same thing


----------



## lil P nut

Midnight said:


> Your a mug, noone gives a fuck about you.


Ego attack, luckily I dont' have one


----------



## Guest

Just because Eckhart Tolle isn't Enlightened, does not mean Enlightenment is non-existent.

That is just like saying: If there is No White Bearded Old Man Sitting On His Throne In The Clouds, then there is No God.

Micah, rreellaaxx you buttercup*


----------



## lil P nut

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Just because Eckhart Tolle isn't Enlightened, does not mean Enlightenment is non-existent.
> 
> That is just like saying: If there is No White Bearded Old Man Sitting On His Throne In The Clouds, then there is No God.
> 
> Micah, rreellaaxx you buttercup*


wow ok.


----------



## Guest

Eckhart Trolle


----------



## BobbyG

Enlightment is not the RECOGNITION of NO-SELF or NOTHINGNESS. It is the realization of your connection with GOD (child of God) and your individuality/unity with the Creator (God).


----------



## Midnight

BobbyG said:


> Enlightment is not the RECOGNITION of NO-SELF or NOTHINGNESS. It is the realization of your connection with GOD (child of God) and your individuality/unity with the Creator (God).


There's no need to keep responding to this thread.

OP has already proved time and time again to not know what he's talking about. In between absurd rants which display a marked lack of intelligence you might find something worth reading, but it's doubtful.

DP isn't enlightenment. If you really genuinely believe that all the spiritual teachers throughout history are pointing to depersonalization/derealization, you are unbelieveably deluded. There is no way that people would PROMOTE such a state, or try and sell anything that would lull you into it. What would be the point? Wouldn't that be counter-productive? Yeah.. you didn't think about this much did you OP?

You behave online like a child, it's rare that I even bother to reply to people of your calibre (low), but really, your intent to antagonize me doesn't really prove anything except the fact that your a moron. You know I'm right, and yeah I do have an ego, everyone has an ego (do you even know what an ego is?







. Stupid little twat.

Sorry, got off-point a bit there, point is that it's up to the individual to see if enlightenment exists, and if you have no interest then fair enough, do whatever you like, but don't listen to anyone who is so set in their belief system that they will try to sway what you feel in your heart. If you find comfort in spirituality then let that help you, don't let any weak minded person tell you otherwise.


----------



## lil P nut

BobbyG said:


> Enlightment is not the RECOGNITION of NO-SELF or NOTHINGNESS. It is the realization of your connection with GOD (child of God) and your individuality/unity with the Creator (God).


another different definition of enlightement. A very non tangible one, that has very little substance in reality. Sounds nice though.


----------



## lil P nut

Midnight said:


> There's no need to keep responding to this thread.
> 
> OP has already proved time and time again to not know what he's talking about. In between absurd rants which display a marked lack of intelligence you might find something worth reading, but it's doubtful.
> 
> DP isn't enlightenment. If you really genuinely believe that all the spiritual teachers throughout history are pointing to depersonalization/derealization, you are unbelieveably deluded. There is no way that people would PROMOTE such a state, or try and sell anything that would lull you into it. What would be the point? Wouldn't that be counter-productive? Yeah.. you didn't think about this much did you OP?
> 
> You behave online like a child, it's rare that I even bother to reply to people of your calibre (low), but really, your intent to antagonize me doesn't really prove anything except the fact that your a moron. You know I'm right, and yeah I do have an ego, everyone has an ego (do you even know what an ego is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Stupid little twat.
> 
> Sorry, got off-point a bit there, point is that it's up to the individual to see if enlightenment exists, and if you have no interest then fair enough, do whatever you like, but don't listen to anyone who is so set in their belief system that they will try to sway what you feel in your heart. If you find comfort in spirituality then let that help you, don't let any weak minded person tell you otherwise.


Yes all spiritual teachers do push for this state because its a state where people can be easily manipulated. It's a hypnotic trance like state. I'm sorry that you can't figure this out but I'm guessing the day you get out of dp will also be a day where you are no longer believing in the spiritual nonsense.

And quit getting so offended, im just sharing my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Jayden

[quote name='Kleedis' timestamp='1325880451' post='247002']
Who says nimrod these days?


----------



## lil P nut

Jayd said:


> This was months ago.....


page two smart guy


----------



## jimmer

deleted


----------



## Guest

Kleedis said:


> And quit getting so offended, im just sharing my opinion on the matter.


Sharing your opinion and insulting others are two very different things


----------



## Midnight

Kleedis said:


> Yes all spiritual teachers do push for this state because its a state where people can be easily manipulated. It's a hypnotic trance like state. I'm sorry that you can't figure this out but I'm guessing the day you get out of dp will also be a day where you are no longer believing in the spiritual nonsense.
> 
> And quit getting so offended, im just sharing my opinion on the matter.


Bollocks, people are much more easily manipulated when they are actually in a 'normal' state of mind because they follow the desire for happiness. In my state of mind now for example, I feel like a zombie, it would be ALOT harder to manipulate me in any way shape or form because I'm a narcissistic emotionless person now. You can't string a robot along, it just doesn't happen. People are manipulated emotionally. There's a cult forum online, maybe you should join all of them spouting incoherent nonsense.

It really irks me that you keep trying to talk to me as if you 
a) Know me, which you don't and never will (hopefully).
b ) Have ANY experience of what your talking about.
c) Think you know some kind of answer that noone else does.

I'm not offended per say, because then I guess that would mean I care about you in some way, or atleast I care enough about you to worry about what you think of me, which I don't. Ha. You do irritate me though, your like a little cretinous child. For the record, you were the one that started any kind of problem I have with you, as you can see by looking back through previous posts of mine where you attempt to take little digs at me.

Kindly fuck off.


----------



## jimmer

deleted


----------



## lil P nut

Midnight said:


> Bollocks, people are much more easily manipulated when they are actually in a 'normal' state of mind because they follow the desire for happiness. In my state of mind now for example, I feel like a zombie, it would be ALOT harder to manipulate me in any way shape or form because I'm a narcissistic emotionless person now. You can't string a robot along, it just doesn't happen. People are manipulated emotionally. There's a cult forum online, maybe you should join all of them spouting incoherent nonsense.
> 
> It really irks me that you keep trying to talk to me as if you
> a) Know me, which you don't and never will (hopefully).
> b ) Have ANY experience of what your talking about.
> c) Think you know some kind of answer that noone else does.
> 
> I'm not offended per say, because then I guess that would mean I care about you in some way, or atleast I care enough about you to worry about what you think of me, which I don't. Ha. You do irritate me though, your like a little cretinous child. For the record, you were the one that started any kind of problem I have with you, as you can see by looking back through previous posts of mine where you attempt to take little digs at me.
> 
> Kindly fuck off.
> 
> "There are indications. One, you begin to feel a different identity within you. You are no more the same. Immediately you are a different person, that is the first indication. So if you begin to feel strange about yourself, know that something is happening to you. Its as if you transported / transformed into a different person. Suddenly it happens, you look at the world in a different way. The eyes are the same, but the looker behind them is different.
> 
> Secondly, all that creates tensions, conflicts, starts dropping. Its not after practice for years, immediately they start dropping. You can feel an aliveness coming to you, you are being unburdened. You will begin to feel that gravity has become reversed. Now the earth is not pulling you down. Rather, the sky is pulling you up. Gravity becomes meaningless. Its as if you have no weight. This is to make you available for the upward pull.
> 
> Thirdly, everything you do will be different. You will walk in a different way, sit in a different way, and eat in a different way. This difference you will feel everywhere. Sometimes this strange experience of being different creates fear. One wants to go back again and be the same, because one was so attuned with the old. It was a routine world, even boring, but you were efficient in it. Now everywhere you will feel a gap. You will feel that your efficiency is lost. You will feel that your utility is reduced. You will feel that everywhere you are an outsider. One has to pass through this period. You will become attuned again. You have changed, not the world, so you will not fit in. You will become unfit. Everywhere something will feel loose, like a bolt is missing. You will feel like everywhere has been hit by an earthquake. And everything has remained the same, only you, you have become different. But you will be attuned again on a different plane, on a higher plane. You may not have expected that I would say these things. You may have expected that I would say you would become more silent, more quiet, and I am saying quite the contrary. You will become more disturbed. Silence will come later. And if the silence comes first and there is no disturbance, know that no growth has taken place and youve simply adjusted to the old pattern."
> 
> this is from another "enlightened" person lmao...osho is his name... sounds a bit like dp i might say. ahh just another coincidence.


----------



## lil P nut

"There are indications. One, you begin to feel a different identity within you. You are no more the same. Immediately you are a different person, that is the first indication. So if you begin to feel strange about yourself, know that something is happening to you. Its as if you transported / transformed into a different person. Suddenly it happens, you look at the world in a different way. The eyes are the same, but the looker behind them is different.

Secondly, all that creates tensions, conflicts, starts dropping. Its not after practice for years, immediately they start dropping. You can feel an aliveness coming to you, you are being unburdened. You will begin to feel that gravity has become reversed. Now the earth is not pulling you down. Rather, the sky is pulling you up. Gravity becomes meaningless. Its as if you have no weight. This is to make you available for the upward pull.

Thirdly, everything you do will be different. You will walk in a different way, sit in a different way, and eat in a different way. This difference you will feel everywhere. Sometimes this strange experience of being different creates fear. One wants to go back again and be the same, because one was so attuned with the old. It was a routine world, even boring, but you were efficient in it. Now everywhere you will feel a gap. You will feel that your efficiency is lost. You will feel that your utility is reduced. You will feel that everywhere you are an outsider. One has to pass through this period. You will become attuned again. You have changed, not the world, so you will not fit in. You will become unfit. Everywhere something will feel loose, like a bolt is missing. You will feel like everywhere has been hit by an earthquake. And everything has remained the same, only you, you have become different. But you will be attuned again on a different plane, on a higher plane. You may not have expected that I would say these things. You may have expected that I would say you would become more silent, more quiet, and I am saying quite the contrary. You will become more disturbed. Silence will come later. And if the silence comes first and there is no disturbance, know that no growth has taken place and youve simply adjusted to the old pattern."

another enlightned person ....osho....sounds a bit like dp...nah just coincidence again


----------



## Midnight

Osho wasn't enlightened.

Try harder.


----------



## Guest

Hey Kleedis, how about you go and get enlightened and then you can come tell us the difference? Because right now everything you're saying is only supposition and therefore really isn't worth the fight to get people to believe you.

It's like someone telling you that a chicken burger is a beef burger, just because they're in the same bun. It ain't gonna happen. But it is going to make my stomach growl at me a little..

Good luck on your expeditions for the truth! Maybe take the books with you so you can like, take your anger out on a mountain or something. I also heard that trees are good listeners.


----------



## lil P nut

Midnight said:


> Osho wasn't enlightened.
> 
> Try harder.


you're right, he wasn't, b/c its not real. He's every bit as enlightened as eckhart tolle.

And why do you keep replying to this thread if you don't even care about it.


----------



## lil P nut

beth. said:


> Hey Kleedis, how about you go and get enlightened and then you can come tell us the difference? Because right now everything you're saying is only supposition and therefore really isn't worth the fight to get people to believe you.
> 
> It's like someone telling you that a chicken burger is a beef burger, just because they're in the same bun. It ain't gonna happen. But it is going to make my stomach growl at me a little..
> 
> Good luck on your expeditions for the truth! Maybe take the books with you so you can like, take your anger out on a mountain or something. I also heard that trees are good listeners.


I appreciate the opinion of a 12 year old.....STFU


----------



## Guest

Right, ok... 12...









Well actually, yeah - 8 years ago I still would have given that response. I'm sorry my 12 year old opinion hit a nerve with you.


----------



## lil P nut

beth. said:


> Right, ok... 12...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well actually, yeah - 8 years ago I still would have given that response. I'm sorry my 12 year old opinion hit a nerve with you.


WHY ARE YOU LAUGHING THAT YOU HIT A NERVE WITH ME....NOT VERY MATURE IS IT? GO AWAY


----------



## SundaySeance

You guys are wasting your time in this thread.


----------



## Guest

I don`t believe there are any enlightened beings on this planet as we speak. Maybe some realised people but nobody fully enlightened.


----------



## TheGame

lil P nut said:


> *I understood that the intense pressure of suffering that night must have forced my consciousness to withdraw from its identification with the unhappy and deeply fearful self, which is ultimately a fiction of the mind.
> 
> (dissociation)
> 
> *I had no relationships, no job, no home, no socially defined identity. I spent almost two years sitting on park benches
> 
> *Not to be able to stop thinking is a dreadful affliction, but we don't realize this because almost everybody is suffering from it, so it is considered normal......(it is normal, to have a blank mind is not normal mr. tolle)
> 
> *It is this screen of thought that creates the illusion of separateness, the illusion that there is you and a totally separate "other
> 
> *The moment you start watching the thinker, a higher level of consciousness becomes activated. You then begin to realize that there is a vast realm of intelligence beyond thought, that thought is only a tiny aspect of that intelligence. (Wanting you to detatch from the mind, that higher state of conciousness is dp.... over self awareness)
> 
> *Start listening to the voice in your head as often as you can. Pay particular attention to any repetitive thought patterns, those old gramophone records that have been playing in your head perhaps for many years


OH MY FUCKING GOD....i wont try to explain this to you but you sir ARE AND IDIOT!
Im laughing right now...out loud for real your conspiring against eckhart tolle...Ekchart TOLLE! possibly one of our times most acknowledged spiritual teachers and you claim HE is the one missreading the situation not even understanding himself what is going on? are you DEAD? has your brain really come to a full and complete stop? i HOPE that you guys very much interpret the world this BACKWARDS and that you continue to...no no just stop reading books like these. you will nEVER understand them and this will probably elude you for the rest of your very pathetic lives...FUCK!


----------



## Matthew

Tolle states in a recent interview that his initial three year period after 'the event' was an unbalanced state in hindsight - with the scales tipped completely into a state of being. His integration and understanding of what occured didn't happen until many years later.

I do believe that Tolle experienced what is thought of here as "DP" - the difference being that he was so unhappy with his life prior, that it provided relief and elation. I too oscillate between bliss and fear, the bliss being reached when you have gone so far into state that the fog lifts to reveal a pristine, almost transcendent oneness and complete freedom from care - which is easier to experience when I stop kidding myself into believing the delusion that I was happy and content before this all occured.

I do believe that what is clinically thought of here as "dp/dr disorder" and states of transcendental awareness are linked - bearing in mind that the spiritual journey is not all roses and candy as many new-age and spiritual megalomaniacs in popular literature would have you believe.

Tolle's spiritual journey began three years earlier when he followed that lady into the university and had a panic attack when he became conscious of his own thought-processes and that we are all schizophrenic to a degree, with a constant inner-dialogue. This instigated his crisis and true "dp" experience that would play out for the following three years, living in constant anxiety and existential meaningless - until he finally surrendered.


----------



## maris

I don't know anything about ET, so cannot comment on his work.

I have however worked with meditation for a few years. I can say that if you are not careful, and are not in the hands of a capable and sensible teacher, things can go wrong with the mind during meditation.

There's a lot of anger here about ET. I personally would trust that anger. There's something in ET's teachings that is causing some people great distress. The person who began the thread is passionate in wanting others to see that taking ET seriously may prove harmful. I think that's a reasonable message, though the language used may be putting others off from hearing the message.

Many a 'guru' figure has, throughout human history, harmed people who are not strong within themselves and who have not known how to maintain strong boundaries around charismatic people.

_I am not saying that ET is one of those figures. _ I know nothing about him. The quotes offered are interesting, but not enough for me to make a judgement on his work. But any attempt which seeks, in a reasonable manner, to clarify how dangerous 'guru' figures can be, is I think, to be respected.

What's important where meditation is concerned, is that it can be extremely helpful and it also can be extremely harmful. Many a person has walked out of a meditation retreat worse than when they went in and many have been helped.

For instance, take a simple meditation on forgiveness. If you are ready for it, you can move into beautiful states of mind during a forgiveness meditation as the mind lets go of negative thoughts and feelings. But, if you are not ready to forgive, if deep unresolved hurts are still present, then it can be terribly injurious to the mind to force it to do a forgiveness meditation.

So, what interests me is what kind of meditation and what kind of teaching can help me and does help me deal with the various problems I face. I have become pragmatic over the years and I think that's extremely important where meditation is concerned as well. Does it work, for you, and if it doesn't, give what you are doing, or are being asked to do a wide berth.

It is also important to understand that meditation teachers are not infallible. They may help one person and get it very wrong with somebody else.

Concepts of enlightenment, transcendence and realization are difficult. I've known respected meditation teachers question all these concepts. One of the teachings I've had that has stayed with me is this: If you aren't a little kinder to yourself and those around you, then all the hours of meditation, prostrations, mantras, etc, have all been a tremendous waste of time. Kindness is what matters.

It sounds as if ET most definitely doesn't work for some people here. I sincerely hope you find something which does. And I'm not talking about meditation - but a way of being, a way of moving forward, with strength and dignity - that brings love to your heart and satisfaction to your life.


----------



## Blue Lace Agate

The point is... by practicing his teaching in his book you can easily end up with dp. Just trying to help people not to fall into the trap. 

this is a great line, i would only add tolle+ anxiety or panic attack and it can lead to dp, an i would be really happy to sea a film or a book about this, to protect people from his teaching, which is bullshit, i am sorry but i have to say. he put the staff together, that it looks very professional and reassuring, but if you have some knowledge about enlightenment and also experiences DP which is probably not that rare as i first thought, and with a good analytical mind, it can be made clear that his work is in fact can be dangerous.

there are many things in his book, which proves that he was in a dp state, which happens to people and not in an enlightened state which is achieved and an enlightened person can swwich off his thoughts and back on whenever he wants, a person in DP cannot. just waits until the state disappear.
Having the inner monolog, which he says is madness, is a total normal function of the brain.

hard to remember anything seen or experienced while in third person.Having no thoughts and emotions, and the dolly zoom effect, hearing the background noises strongly, is the basis of his theory

this is from wikipedia, but describes so well what i experience, and that echoes perfectly with tolle's writing, if you read it carefully, as i did for many years.Individuals who experience depersonalization can feel divorced from their own personal physicality by sensing their body sensations, feelings, emotions and behaviors as not belonging to the same person or identity. Also, a recognition of self breaks down (hence the name). Depersonalization can result in very high anxiety levels, which can intensify these perceptions even further.
Common descriptions are: feeling disconnected from one's physicality; feeling like one is not completely occupying the body; not feeling in control of one's speech or physical movements; and feeling detached from one's own thoughts or emotions; experiencing one's self and life from a distance; a sense of just going through the motions; feeling as though one is in a dream or movie.

Hi writes this many times, that he is the observer and life is a move...
honestly if anyone up for it, i am looking for one or two people to write a book with, people who agrees what i have said above. It is not a life threatening experience, but certainly a very disturbing one, and if someone not strong mentally can cause serious problems, therefore i think a book out would be very useful...pls get in touch...

thanks,


----------



## peanut butter

If a book can get you into DP, you'd be most likely to get DP at some point of life anyway.


----------



## Blue Lace Agate

Fabricio said:


> I also thought like you. Eckhart Tolle had DP.
> 
> But what made me abandon the idea, was that he felt happy in that state. Everything seemed familiar and with life


yes he felt happy because he probably never had a secure attachment in his life, proper human connections and was detached from his emotions, so for him it didn't feel that bad, and if you calm yourself down in dp it is really like what he says, you are just an observer of your life. how you perceive and experience dp it depends on many things. He didn't know what happened to him, only after people gave him spiritual books he came up with this bullshit, as he has also an analytical mind, as many of us who had dp. all can be found in the book...


----------



## so_tired

i never digged Eckhart Tolle.. I would think that enlightened person would have at least some communicative skills and not look so anemic... i know it is snobbish but i just dont dig people as enlightened if they arent really socially communicative because for me that is part of some ideal self. i dont mean bill clinton people smart, but at least average.
Eckhart is like.. someone who is falling asleep as he talks.
so.. maybe you are right.. he is just detached..

as for him, he is enneagram type 9, and they are the most depersonalised of all types.... i bet at least 30 percent of forum members are 9s.. though that's not the rule, i am type 3, the achiever, just like bill clinton, and i have serious depersonalisation...



lil P nut said:


> I'm sick of saying this ****** is enlightened. NO NO NO! it doesn't exist. It just doesn't. He has dp and I will give quotes from his ****** ass book The Power of Now proving that his so called enlightenment is actually just dp. And I don't care if I piss off all you spiritual ******* out there. You need to stop living in la la land and get in touch with reality. FUCK ECKHART TOLLE AND ALL OTHER "SPIRITUAL TEACHERS." ITS ALL HORSE SHIT
> 
> This is just the first post and I will add quotes as i find them


----------

